# Tax withholding



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/gjxsj0

Anyone seen this? Is it just photoshop and trolling???


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Clickbait... Uber ain't witholding anything... That would definitely make us employees...


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Clickbait... Uber ain't witholding anything... That would definitely make us employees...





http://imgur.com/a/3BP8O6V


Another post on there indicates its because the IRS is after him?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

You have to sign a W-4 form first.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

yeah, I think not. How on earth would Uber guess what percent to w/hold without a W4 or like?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Just start @ 20%. Like a withdrawal on a 401k.

Stay tuned for Lyft next week.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> Another post on there indicates its because the IRS is after him?


Probably. If you read your W9 (the form that you initially file with Uber when you first sign up so that they have your information to file your 1099s with the IRS), it asks if you are subject to backup withholding. For most people, the answer is no, but I believe the payer (Uber) is required to withhold if the payee (you) is subject to backup withholding.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I don't mind forced savings.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Probably. If you read your W9 (the form that you initially file with Uber when you first sign up so that they have your information to file your 1099s with the IRS), it asks if you are subject to backup withholding. For most people, the answer is no, but I believe the payer (Uber) is required to withhold if the payee (you) is subject to backup withholding.


How does Uber determan one is subject to backup withholding ? W-9 is to validate your SSN.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> How does Uber determan one is subject to backup withholding ? W-9 is to validate your SSN.


Assuming that you check the "NO" box on your W-9? I don't know. Maybe the IRS notifies them? This is all pure speculation on my part.


----------

